# "Awesome fixer upper bike"



## chitown (Oct 5, 2011)

Proof you can find all kinds of things in the Chicago river.


http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/2624613303.html


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 5, 2011)

000 steel wool and elbow grease????


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 5, 2011)

halfatruck said:


> 000 steel wool and elbow grease????




There is not enough steel wool in the world to fix that.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 5, 2011)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> There is not enough steel wool in the world to fix that.




C'mon Gene!
You can rechrome that fossil...I know how much you are fond of rechroming.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know what kind of 'elbow grease' the seller has but if it can fix that POS I want some! v/r Shawn


----------



## squeedals (Oct 5, 2011)

chitown said:


> Proof you can find all kinds of things in the Chicago river.
> 
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/2624613303.html





As long as the rider isn't with it!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 5, 2011)

Soak it in a vat of Oxalic Acid for...oh, about a month might do it...and good as new. Just add tires/tubes and ride. 

Is rust now being traded as a commodity? Judging from recent prices I've seen on completely rusted up bikes/trikes it must be.

Dave


----------



## bud poe (Oct 5, 2011)

Guys, I think it's quite obviously a joke, I flagged it for "best of craigslist", pretty darn funny if you ask me!


----------



## Boris (Oct 5, 2011)

bud poe said:


> Guys, I think it's quite obviously a joke, I flagged it for "best of craigslist", pretty darn funny if you ask me!




If only it were a little older, eh Bud?


----------



## chitown (Oct 5, 2011)

bud poe said:


> pretty darn funny if you ask me!




bud,

There is nothing funny about what a drug addiction will cause people to do. The only thing I'm trying to figure out is why they haven't pawned their camera or computer to feed their habit. Usually those are the amongst the 1st things to go.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 5, 2011)

*Drug addiction?*

I read the entire post chi and can't figure out how you know that. Do you know the person who put the ad on craigslist? I kind of took it the same way Bud did..as a joke. But yes..it's pretty sad if the person is serious.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Belle,
    I believe Chi is just being facetious. I thought it was just funny and hopefully the poster of the ad was just joking or Chi may be on to something!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 5, 2011)

*lol thanks*

Thanks fregman..sometimes things go right over my head..especially when I don't know a person or their sense of humor. It is a funny ad though and I saw a hilarious one on ebay that I'm going to try and find.


----------



## chitown (Oct 5, 2011)

I do not know the person or why they posted. I truly pray that it is a joke, but I also know that there are some people who will do just about anything when "chasing the dragon" including selling ANYTHING they think will bring a buck. I again hope it is a joke so we can casually laugh along with them. Because as I said, if it weren't a joke, then there is nothing funny about it. I have witnessed first hand the ravages of addiction and wouldn't wish that level of misery upon anyone.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Thanks fregman..sometimes things go right over my head..especially when I don't know a person or their sense of humor. It is a funny ad though and I saw a hilarious one on ebay that I'm going to try and find.




Wouldn't happen to be that $300 rust bucket bicycle saddle that person is still trying to sell on ebay, would it? Anyone who gets on that saddle better make their first ride a trip to the doctor's office for a tetanus shot...if it doesn't crumble away to nothing under them before they get there.

Dave


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 5, 2011)

*Ebay ad*

No Dave this was a complete and lovely bicycle that the seller had. It was his description about craigslist nuts and a few other things that made me laugh. I can't seem to find it now but I'll keep looking for a bit.


----------

